# Where are presets stored on Mac?



## JohnNewman (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello, I've just imported about a dozen sets of older presets, including several purchased sets, that I previously used on older versions of Lightroom. I'd been keeping them in a separate folder in my Pictures folder on my HD and now want to delete this old folder. I've been checking and, although they are successfully imported to LRCC, I can't see where they are kept. I've checked (as far as I can see) the Application Support folder in Library but no joy. I presume LRCC has copied them somewhere but want to be sure before irretrievably deleting the old versions. Anyone know please?
Thanks, John.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 25, 2018)

LR CC stores them in the cloud and keeps a local cache in the Lightroom Library.lrlibrary along with the local cache of the cloud database and photos. If you go rummaging in that package, you can find them in the settings subfolder, but they're given alphanumeric names, so you'd have a hard time figuring out which was which. As long as you can see them in the Presets panel in LRCC, it's got them.


----------



## JohnNewman (Jun 25, 2018)

Ah, thank you so much. Guess it makes sense of the whole package being in the cloud so to speak.  Am I right in thinking that with the latest updates they are XMP files? Just wondering as when I try to export one, it seems to do it as such rather than the original lrtemplate file? Not that it matters I suppose!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 26, 2018)

Yes, with the release of LRCC 1.3 and LR Classic 7.3, the preset format changed to xmp.


----------



## JohnNewman (Jun 26, 2018)

Thank you again.


----------

